# NYC, NY: Swords & Wizardry/OD&D looking for players



## Tav_Behemoth (Aug 20, 2009)

At Gen Con I played in a great old-school adventure, full of mystery, danger, problem-solving, and rich ancient-Egypt-themed atmosphere. The author is planning to work it up for publication, so I'm looking to gather a group of intrepid adventurers to set foot within the newly-unsealed tomb, descend through the levels of the dungeon within, and (hopefully) emerge laden with treasure and playtest feedback.

This game should be fun for anyone looking to re-experience the joys of early TSR editions of D&D, for those interested in seeing what this whole old-school thing is about, for newbie gamers more comfortable with imagining the situation than with memorizing rules, and for fans of pulp adventure from Northwest Smith to Indiana Jones. The rules will be Swords & Wizardry-based, easy to learn and broadly familiar to anyone with even a passing background in D&D. My DMing style is to always say yes - there's no skill system, so your PCs can succeed at anything that seems heroically plausible - and to let the dice speak as they will, which leads to a high death rate (although new PCs are easy to roll up) and encourages players to find creative ways to avoid deadly combats or fight only when they've found a way to get the upper hand.

Our goal will be to play a mini-campaign of 6 to 10 sessions, meeting every other week for 4-5 hours at a shot. We'll choose an evening based on mutual availability. Location will likely be a public space in mid-Manhattan, although I'm open to other suggestions.

Interested? Drop me a PM or an email at tavis (dot) allison (at) gmail.


----------

